# 1.5 Acre Irrigation System



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

So, I just got a quote back from an irrigation installer. The price had me rather surprised because to cover 1.5 acres with irrigation on a well, is no easy feat. They quoted me 8500 dollars for an 18 zone system. They did not provide me any details other than line items of the general area of each zone. The main water line to be installed is 1.25" is about as detailed as it gets and I would imagine they are using rotor sprinklers.

I feel like 8500 would just be enough to cover the cost of materials not labor. They did however come to the property and collected the details they needed on the size of the lot and what the well was producing


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Price sounds about right....I paid 6500 for a 18 zone system on a one acre property 7-8 years ago on a well.

Thing you wanna look for is how many gallons your well produces and size rotor nozzles correctly.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

STI_MECE said:


> So, I just got a quote back from an irrigation installer. The price had me rather surprised because to cover 1.5 acres with irrigation on a well, is no easy feat. They quoted me 8500 dollars for an 18 zone system. They did not provide me any details other than line items of the general area of each zone. The main water line to be installed is 1.25" is about as detailed as it gets and I would imagine they are using rotor sprinklers.
> 
> I feel like 8500 would just be enough to cover the cost of materials not labor. They did however come to the property and collected the details they needed on the size of the lot and what the well was producing


I did a 16 zone system on one acre a couple of years ago. The materials were around $4k-4500. I had several quotes ranging from 8-9k. I'd get a detailed quote from them to be sure it meets your expectations.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

A buddy of mine did 40,000 feet for $8,000. I don't recall how many zones.

I was surprised at how low the price tag was. It just went in so no feedback on what went well or what could have been better


----------



## ticklemejoviemo (Sep 25, 2021)

In MA I just had 20,000sq. Ft. done for $5500, hunter pro-hc and i20's. 10 zones, I think 48-50 heads?


----------



## Huntsw1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Near Indianapolis they are quoting 5-8k for 1/3 acre lots.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

In Southern Ontario, the going rate is anywhere from $150 to $200 per head. All in.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

Wow that's cheap for where I am.

10k would get you around 8,000 sq ft of coverage... depending on the site of course.

It is tough digging here though.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I have 1.5 acres. Did it myself. Spent about $1,500 (or less).
The main lines to 1 acre were already in the ground. The lines to the .5ac yard, we put in.
Had to replace every head and riser.

Took us a few months. Once done though, we did a full 1.5 acre reno that fall and I'd say we were 90% successful (grass and sprinklers).

We did manual valves (for 10 zones) since the main lines were already underground. So that saved money, but also costs time. YMMV


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

I irrigated 1.5 acres. I was around 3900$ in materials.


----------



## Jr2169 (9 mo ago)

Saw this at the top figured Id comment on the current pricing in west texas. I have 20k sq ft to irrigate and have gotten quotes at $25k and up. Thats just irrigation. &#128580;. Times sure have changed


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

I went around and got some more quotes for the yard. The second round of quotes, one of them was 31k, which to me seems reasonable for irrigating about 3 acres. I am going to be doing almost half the property now instead of only 1.5 acres.

I guess the pricing here seems to be about 10k for every 1 acre.


----------

